# Michigan Herding?



## Wayne Oliver (Feb 27, 2009)

Can anyone refer a herding club or training group near Ann Arbor Michigan?

Thanks in advance if you can help.

Wayne


----------



## Warren Miller (Jun 7, 2008)

Wayne -
There have been two articles in the last German Shepherd Review magazines that deal with herding and I believe the author lived in the Battle Creek area. Not too far from A2. If you can't find them, repost and I'll look them up for you.
Warren


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Wayne,

I have a friend over near Grand Rapids that is getting into herding. Possibly with the same person Warren mentioned since Battle Creek is over that way. I can probably get you a name and contact info.


----------



## Wayne Oliver (Feb 27, 2009)

Warren/Chris,

I would appreciate any contact info.

Chris,

Don't worry, SchH/SDA are still my focus, the herding info is for Kevin. With his Boarder Collie and his English Shepherd, he really wants to find a place to train them. So much so, he is going to get five sheep to keep at his home just for training.

Wayne


----------



## Warren Miller (Jun 7, 2008)

Morning guys:
In the May 2009 issue of the German Shepherd Dog Review, the article was Evaluating Instinct, authored by Diane Wright. Her email is listed at the end of the article and is: [email protected].

Just fyi: two herding email lists were also printed and they are - 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GSDHerding/

http://pets.group.yahoo.com/group/TendingDogs/

Good luck
Warren


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Wayne,

The Capitol City club near Lansing would be a good place to check. You can get to them via Chercar Kennels website. Though the club's focus isn't on herding per se, Glenna Logan titled in Herding (and in just about every other thing involving working dogs!) and could/would probably steer you in the right direction. She's "good people" and I'm sure she would be willing to share her wisdom and experience with the various clubs around. Maybe send Cheryl an email asking to have Glenna email you would be the easiest...

Sorry I don't have better contact info for you, but; what I gave you and Google should get it done.

Tim


----------

